# 75G - no cichlids!



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this...great tank and very nice looking fish. I know nothing about livebearers except for old time guppies (when I was about 16...my 1st tank...had guppies coming out of my ears  ) ... love seeing the varieties of fish that are available and people just enjoying them. Thanks again


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Great looking tank. I love Endler's. I had some in my community tank and they quickly overpopulated the tank. I had to add an Angelfish to cut down on the number of fry surviving. Unfortunately, he did too good of a job and now I have no Endler's left.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful tank setup Frank and those swords are simply gorgeous. Even the females have some nice markings on them and the Endlers do add a splash of color with the males. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------

